# Buns and doughnuts! ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Aug 27, 2018)

Dontcha hate when ya wake up early and know you'll not go back to sleep?

Well couldn't find doughnuts yesterday which only made me want 'em more. So to sp;ve that as well as the lack of buns for hamburgers for supper. I got out the bread bowl.








They are not Krispy Kreme but they are pretty tastee!

Buns.







They'll look better........







I was out of sesame seeds. Seems I am out of everything...>LOL

My smallest dough recipe made both. So it was a win/win.

Any questions just ask. I am pretty sure I have posted the recipe in prior posts but ,,, well just let me know if I can help.

Its 93 degrees outside in the shade and I make bread, I am becoming senile!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 27, 2018)

Those look great!!   I'm not sure about the senile part, but when I make bread/bagels/buns/whatever and it's in the 90s outside my wife gives me that sideways look with raised eyebrows which means "I can't believe you're going to heat up the house baking bread." Yep. Sure am!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2018)

Those looked dang good. Great job and thanks for making me hungry


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Those look great!!   I'm not sure about the senile part, but when I make bread/bagels/buns/whatever and it's in the 90s outside my wife gives me that sideways look with raised eyebrows which means "I can't believe you're going to heat up the house baking bread." Yep. Sure am!!!



I don't remember my Mom being like this but I don't remember 90 degree days starting in April and going till October either.

LOL.... Bagels, really easy but I had to learn 'em myself. You go south of the Mason Dixon you don't see 'em to often and like rye bread when you do, they were baked 2 or 3 months past....LOL


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> Those looked dang good. Great job and thanks for making me hungry



Thanks Brian

They are like sleeping pills, eat a couple with a cold glass a milk and the recliner just seems to envelope ya......


----------



## tropics (Aug 28, 2018)

They look great to me,I could glaze them a little lighter and eatum up! Points
Richie


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2018)

First thanks Riche.

The glaze. The reason for the heavy glaze is because home made bread goes stale so fast. So covering the the doughnuts well all over helps keep the air from 'em so they last longer. I really didn't need to do it though. This was only 1/2 what I normally make, I don't think stale is going to be a problem. LOL


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 28, 2018)

What they say any port in a storm. Have any docking space at your place they look great to me I could tie up at your dock for a few of those.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2018)

Great looking doughnuts and buns Kevin. I usually stay away from commenting on dessert type posts(because I don't eat desserts anymore), but those bring back memories of fresh made doughnuts and homemade vanilla ice cream growing up. 

Thanks 

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> What they say any port in a storm. Have any docking space at your place they look great to me I could tie up at your dock for a few of those.
> 
> Warren



Thank you Warren.

I definitely have a place for you to tie up if you own a ship. I lease my water front, the batcher rights, but I bet we could find ya a place.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Great looking doughnuts and buns Kevin. I usually stay away from commenting on dessert type posts(because I don't eat desserts anymore), but those bring back memories of fresh made doughnuts and homemade vanilla ice cream growing up.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris.

You know I was brought up that way also. We just didn't have sweets. Maybe on your Birthday either a sheet cake or more likely homemade ice cream. The Thanksgiving pies, it wasn't unusual for nothing sweet for Christmas. It was more of a bowl of nuts you could crack or maybe some candy like pralines or hard candy in your Christmas stocking. Pop would always bribe my sis and me to ask mom for a pecan pie so he could have some, but it didn't always work....LOL


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2018)

Kevin, sounds like our parents were alike in that way. Holidays were pretty much the only time desserts came out. My Grandma always had a bowl of hard candy on the coffee table. I did one time find my fathers secret stash of Fig newtons. 

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 28, 2018)

Here we are again days of old isn't it great the memories we have. We were a lot happier then with what we had compared to kids today.

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 28, 2018)

Foam ,Great rolls and awesome doughnuts !!!!!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Here we are again days of old isn't it great the memories we have. We were a lot happier then with what we had compared to kids today.
> 
> Warren





gmc2003 said:


> Kevin, sounds like our parents were alike in that way. Holidays were pretty much the only time desserts came out. My Grandma always had a bowl of hard candy on the coffee table. I did one time find my fathers secret stash of Fig newtons.
> 
> Chris



You know, I am no spring chicken but ours was the first generation that looks back at growing up and thinks about how good it was. Both my parents got up every morning and worked till the sun came up then went to school and came back home in the afternoon and worked till it was past too dark to see. I am talking serious working too. I don't remember ever hearing any of 'em bitching though. Never heard much talking about it period. 

I am not telling you I didn't work growing up but there was also time for reading, playing and some TV. Of course I complained at working, but I now can't imagine why....... As I grew older I actually looked forward to weekends helping Pop.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Foam ,Great rolls and awesome doughnuts !!!!!



Thanks Dave

They were pretty good and I got that jones off my back for another 6 months....LOL


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 28, 2018)

Great stories, great food! Your threads never fail to bring back the fondest memories of my life so far! Thanks Kevin!

Mike


----------

